# Salary Protection payments cancelled by Irish Life?



## virgo2011 (5 Apr 2011)

Hi all,

Don't know if I am posting under the correct category but here goes.

A friend of mine, (I have her permission to post here) who is in the public service has been off work since mid 2009 with an ongoing serious illness.

The HSE paid her full pay for the first 6 months, then reduced it to half pay for the next 6 months, brings her up to Aug 2010. As she had been paying at the time of diagnosis for salary protection for over 10 years, she thought it was a given that Irish Life automatically stepped in and paid the shortfall in salary.

After a number of weeks/months with phonecalls and correspondences, Irish Life finally commenced the payments for the shortfall. In Aug 2010, her salary was completely stopped by HSE and her salary protection kicked in to pay the full amount.

Last month she received a call from Irish Life saying that they were stopping her payments immediately. The reason, it appears that one of her medical reports was good, her consultant was very pleased. Obviously this pleased Irish Life also!!! This positive report I think was in Jan 2011! Since then she had minor surgery end of March 2011!! And is due back again in 3 months to see how she is progressing and if more surgery is needed.

I am horrified to think that Irish Life can do this. And would like to hear from anyone that has experienced such treatment. Also what advice would you give my friend? Surely, if she is still suffering from the illness and is having to meet her consultant every 3 months her salary must be continued to be paid, isn't this what salary protection is all about?

I/She would appreciate as much advice and insight anyone can give.

Thanks in advance.


----------

